# El Capitan netboot image



## ajmaq (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I want to know if is possible to push a Netrestore image of el Capitan 10.11.5 from a Yosemite server.

I'm trying to send this image without succeed, also i try the to add the server with csrutil, I try disable csrutil and still not working.

any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## chrismccoy (Nov 7, 2016)

you can install elcap from your appstore, but not actually install it, and you can create a usb installer from terminal, thats what i did


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I create a USB installer very easily. I just download the version of the installer I want from the App Store, then quit the installer process once it begins. Then check in the Applications folder on your Macintosh HD for the installer file. Drag the file to copy it to the USB stick icon on the desktop. To install the OS, restart the machine holding down the option key, select the USB stick as the startup disk and follow the installation instructions. No messing with Terminal required.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Guessing that the OP needs to image several computers, hence the push from a server. Unfortunately I have not bothered to keep up post Snow Leopard, so any advice I have would be very out of date. Also subject to severe memory glitches, mine not the computers.


----------

